# FbDALI_Joblist FEHLER 3760



## Michael68 (28 April 2011)

Hallo,

brauche mal weider euere Hilfe. 
Möchte die DALI Geräte Konfigurieren und habe das DALI_02.lib eingebunden und nach Anleitung die beiden Programme eingebaut.
Anleitung von WAGO: http://computermack.com/temp/DALI_02_Config_d.pdf

Jetzt kommt eine Fehlermeldung und ich kann sowas von überhaupt nichts damit anfangen.


----------



## Verpolt (28 April 2011)

Kann es sein, dass Dali_config in das 2. Netzwerk muss?


----------



## Pietpinguin (29 April 2011)

Evtl. musst Du die genannten fehlenden Datentypen aus der Bibliothek noch hinzufügen.


----------



## MSB (29 April 2011)

Also bei bModule muss ganz sicher kein True hin, sondern eine Zahl, das wievielte DALI-Modul an der Steuerung das ist, also in deinem Fall eine 1.
Evtl. liegts ja auch nur daran ...


----------



## Michael68 (29 April 2011)

Hallo,

erstmal Danke ... aber das war es nicht 

@MSB: Stimmt eine "1" aber das war es nicht.

@Pietpinguin: Ist in der Einweisung nicht von erwähnt, ich versuche mal.

@Verpolt: 2.tes Netzwerk?  Wie geht? Das ist doch nur bei FUB?!


----------



## Verpolt (29 April 2011)

Michael68 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> @Verpolt: 2.tes Netzwerk?  Wie geht? Das ist doch nur bei FUB?!



Ich bin deinem Link gefolgt und habe das so bei der Beschreibung rauskopiert.

Das ist in FUP. Und du hast doch auch FUP. Dort steht das im 2. Netzwerk drin.

Mag ja sein, daß das so schon stimmt. Ist zumindest eine "Abweichung" zu deinem Foto.


----------



## Michael68 (29 April 2011)

Hallo,

nein es ist kein FUP, aber ich habe es nochmal extra in FUP aufgebaut ...
Fehler ist der selbe ... jemand hier der nicht ratet?


----------



## MSB (29 April 2011)

Um jetzt eine Reihe von Fragen zu umgehen,
kannst du mal dein Projekt hochladen?

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Michael68 (29 April 2011)

MSB schrieb:


> Um jetzt eine Reihe von Fragen zu umgehen,
> kannst du mal dein Projekt hochladen?
> 
> Mfg
> Manuel



Hallo, klasse .... 

http://computermack.com/temp/DALI_02.zip

hier das Lib und das Projekt ... schonmal DANKE!


----------



## MSB (29 April 2011)

Du musst die Bibliothek "mod_com.lib" noch einbinden, dann passts.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Michael68 (29 April 2011)

Hallo Manuel,

BOHH KLASSE !! DANKE .... das wars ...

Das war aber aufgrund der Fehlermeldung nicht zu sehen?! Wie hast Du das erkannt?


----------



## MSB (29 April 2011)

Wenn man die Bibliothek neu einfügt, werden normalerweise benötigte Bibliotheken gleich mit eingefügt,
ich vermute mal, das du die Bibliothek entweder händisch gelöscht hast, aus der Bib-Verwaltung,
oder die sich evtl. nicht im richtigen Verzeichnis befindet.

In der Mod-Com stehen auf jeden Falle alle Funktionen/Datentypen die dir als Fehler gemeldet wurden.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Michael68 (29 April 2011)

Klasse Danke - Läuft


----------

